# Owens Corning Recall



## RooferJim

Got a letter from OC saying that there are problems with the Duration shingle made at the Summit,IL. plant. This does not apply to me or my area but im on there certified roofer list so I was notified. Buyer beware or call 1-800-766-3464. 
"Take due notice thereoff and govern yourself accordingly." 

RooferJim


----------



## Ed the Roofer

RooferJim,

I was in a discussion with a rep from OC on another roofing related forum and here is his response to my query about the Duration problems.

Ed


Quote; from OCJim
About the recall:
I did post this info a couple of posts ago.If you were not on the roof hammering and were in front of your computer you would have read it








- sorry I could not resist.
THERE SHOULD BE NONE OF THIS MATERIAL OUT THERE FOR YOU TO GET
We have aggressively picked up and swapped out the material.We have also been crystal clear with everybody in the supply chain to not sell it.
To recap:
At our Summit (Chicago) plant we installed a new laminator that saves one step in the production process by not flipping every other shingle to stack them back to back. In this process you wind up stacking them front to back in the bundle.To make this work you put the silicone release tape on the front of the shingle. Several other companys do this with their new machines,also, and we had no problems with the Oakridge shingles we have made with this process.The problem came up with the Duration Shingles because the release tape and the Sure-nail strip lined up.
We quickly got 5 complaints about leaks-all on low-slope (4 or 5/12)-during hard wind driven rain. We brought in the Techies,found the problem, and stopped production.All the areas that were serviced out of the plant are now serviced from another plant which-like all the plants except Summit- have the release tape on the back.We have also taken care of the roofs in question.All of the Duration made by the Summit plant is now on the way back to it. We have provided the admin of this site the press release about this- it goes into further detail and they can post it.
Jim


----------



## 747

I didn't know they had a plant in summit. Summit is like 67th and harlem. Actually the town is west of harlem.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

You can smell it from just driving by the "Argo" starch plant in the next town over. That starch smell wreaks!!!

Ed


----------



## KMG

*Shingle recall*

Hi Roofer Jim,
Where can we find more information about the Duration shingle recall? I have looked everywhere on the internet, including Owen Corning website, and have found nothing about it except here.


----------



## JCFAMILY

*Leaking O.C. Duration Shingles!!!*

I AM PISSED!!! 

I paid top dollar for a new roof, and paid extra for these new Duration shingles. I put up with construction only to have to do it all over again due to LEAKING SHINGLES! GREAT NEW DESIGN OWENS CORNING... In my opinion anyone who uses these shingles needs to see his doctor first.:furious:


----------



## Ed the Roofer

What were the problems you had with the shingles?

Also, could you submit some photos of the associated problems so we could all see them?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Spacenet Phil

*Owens Corning Duration 30 year shingles*

Hello to everyone out there. I'm getting ready to get my roof replaced and one roofer wants to use the Owens Corning Duration 30 year shingle and another wants to use the GAF/ELK Timberline 30 year shingle. Is there any real difference between the two?

Thanks for any input
SpacenetPhil


----------



## Ed the Roofer

JCFAMILY said:


> I AM PISSED!!!
> 
> I paid top dollar for a new roof, and paid extra for these new Duration shingles. I put up with construction only to have to do it all over again due to LEAKING SHINGLES! GREAT NEW DESIGN OWENS CORNING... In my opinion anyone who uses these shingles needs to see his doctor first.:furious:


Read what this recent poster had to say about the OC Duration Shingles.

I have not installed any OC shingles in about 7-8 years, so my on hands experience and point of view on them is obtained from other peoples comments. Hmmm, maybe there is a reason that I have't used them for so long.

Ed


----------



## 747

Spacenet Phil said:


> Hello to everyone out there. I'm getting ready to get my roof replaced and one roofer wants to use the Owens Corning Duration 30 year shingle and another wants to use the GAF/ELK Timberline 30 year shingle. Is there any real difference between the two?
> 
> Thanks for any input
> SpacenetPhil


I had one roofer offer those during a bid on my sisters roof he was out of the game before he got in it.:laughing: He tried telling me those were good as landmarks:laughing:

Go with Certainteed landmark 30 or Tamko heritage 30  is my advice. Third place wood be gaf timberlines.


----------



## the roofing god

gaf/elk timberline /prestique high definition 30 years shingles are the best of the 3 choices,not the least-from a working roofer with over 30 years hands on experience,who also uses the other two suggested when necessary


----------



## AceRoofing

*Recall Durations*

Yep, I had problems with these too! I bought some Durations last year from my local dealer, and found out that when I needed more to finish the job that they were no longer available. 

I ended up having to tear off the few square that I had already put up & used Oakridge 30 instead. I was upset at the time, but now I guess I'm glad I didn't use the Durations.


----------



## sohnesmutter

*Roofing*

I am having to have new roof installed here in the humid South (Louisiana)
I was presented with 2 choices by a reputable company: Certainteed Landmark 30yrs or Owens Corning "Oakridge Shingles"! Whats the verdict on these??? Can anybody tell me?
After reading the posts I have become quite rattled as to what to pick!
Thanks, new to the forum......


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Whats to be rattled about. Every quality oriented roofer will always state that Certainteed Landmarks are one of the best shingles available.

Plus, I don't think that the Oakridge are Algae Resistant.....?

Ed


----------



## sohnesmutter

*rattled in LA*



Ed the Roofer said:


> Whats to be rattled about. Every quality oriented roofer will always state that Certainteed Landmarks are one of the best shingles available.
> 
> Plus, I don't think that the Oakridge are Algae Resistant.....?
> 
> Ed


Thanks, Ed.........


----------



## WardHenry

*5 year old roof*

I had a roof put on 5 years ago with owens corning architectural style shingles, im not sure of the exact name of the style. With in 2 years I had leaks starting. Now I have at least 3 different spots with leaks, mostly on the lower slooped portions. Does anyone know if they were makeing these particular shingles 5 years ago? The ones they are talking about in the re-call.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

No, the Durations were not out that far back.

Leaks are usually from an installer doing some flashing work incorrectly.

Manufacturing defects are usually splits and crazing and blemishes and premature degradation of the asphalt, resulting in unsightly and curling or clawing shingles prematurely. Those types of defects typically are not serious enough to cause leakage.

Ed


----------



## wer14631

*Duration Recall*

OK, I'm confused. I just got a bid for a re-roof that includes the OC Duration 3o yr. I called the OC 800 number in Ed's post, and I was told by "Mark" in their customer service dept that there is no recall and the shingles are fine? Is Mark uninformed, or is the problem limited to a certain part of the country? (I am in Colorado).


----------



## Slyfox

wer14631 said:


> OK, I'm confused. I just got a bid for a re-roof that includes the OC Duration 3o yr. I called the OC 800 number in Ed's post, and I was told by "Mark" in their customer service dept that there is no recall and the shingles are fine? Is Mark uninformed, or is the problem limited to a certain part of the country? (I am in Colorado).


Could be a couple differrent reasons for Marks response.

Manufacturers do have multiple plants and just because plant A's machinery faltered doe's not mean plant B's did as well.
Thus the problem would have been restricted to a certain area.

Could be that the problem was allready addressed, problem solved and claims settled, thus the issue is no longer an issue.

We did not have a wide spread of faulty Duration 30's here in Youngstown,
even tho they are a popular shingle here,
but other areas in the state of Ohio did.


GM, Ford, Dodge all have had recalls 'de-faults',
but that don't mean they stopped selling thier vehicles.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

wer14631 said:


> OK, I'm confused. I just got a bid for a re-roof that includes the OC Duration 3o yr. I called the OC 800 number in Ed's post, and I was told by "Mark" in their customer service dept that there is no recall and the shingles are fine? Is Mark uninformed, or is the problem limited to a certain part of the country? (I am in Colorado).


It was Roofer Jim who provided the phone number, but I supplied a post attributed to one of the OC Reps last summer, 2007.

The problem was quickly addressed, according to his information and was limited to one manufacturing facility.

Ed


----------



## roofus

i have been looking for feedback from anyone that has had problems with the duration or the duration premium shingles :whistling2:


----------



## virginiaann

*ew shingle color off/ not laying down*

I had oakridge shingles installed 1 month ago. they are not laying down flat due to the cold wet weather we've had. I was told it will have to warm up for them to lay flat & seal. If this takes 2 or 3 months will they lay flat then? or is the contractor trying to buy time? Also I bought the shingles from Lowes the color I bought & it says on the bundles are Oxford Black, However they look more like Estate Grey--About a city block from my house they look black with grey shingles intermingled. It is a very even pattern like they are suppose to be this way but I bought Oxford Black & the sample in the store showed all Black shingles with no grey.I want all black shingles I have seen a couple other roofs like this. What is the problem? Is it a factory problem, an installation problem or a display problem where not enough shingles were displayed to show the true color & who is responsible? T:confused1:hey do not look good with my brick liks this.


----------



## Slyfox

In 3 decades I can only recall one time that shingles were shipped to me in the wrong wrapper, so I would guess you simply did not get a good enough look at the shingles before making your choice.


shingles will often lay rough during winter installs but than lay down weeks later, it don't take extreme heat to lay them down, just a few sunny & fairly warm days here and there.


----------



## virginiaann

*???? Shingle color & laying down ???*

Thanks for your reply, & what temperature is fairly warm? Here in Goldsboro NC we usually have mild winters but since The day after Thankgiving we have had extremely cold(20s) at night & 40s-50s in the day time tempeatures. It has also rained alot probally 5 or 6 inches during this time. Will that hurt them? We had a few sunny days with the temps in the mid to high 50's, only 1 at a time. Normally we have temps in 60s-70s & a inch or 2 of rain during this time. If the color isn't wrong I guess I have to live with it since they are 30 year shingles. Although I'm not sure they'll last that long.


----------



## Dave The Roofer

*Have you had many claims from Owens Corning?*



RooferJim said:


> Got a letter from OC saying that there are problems with the Duration shingle made at the Summit,IL. plant. This does not apply to me or my area but im on there certified roofer list so I was notified. Buyer beware or call 1-800-766-3464.
> "Take due notice thereoff and govern yourself accordingly."
> 
> RooferJim


Hey Jim,

Have you had many claims from the Ownes Corning Brand?


----------



## virginiaann

Thanks for yourquick reply. What do you consider fairly warm. 60, 70,80 . I am really hoping they will lay down right before the March winds Come. As for the shingles I guess I will have to learn to like the color. vbp


----------



## Dave The Roofer

*Is CertainTeed A Better Shingle?*



RooferJim said:


> Got a letter from OC saying that there are problems with the Duration shingle made at the Summit,IL. plant. This does not apply to me or my area but im on there certified roofer list so I was notified. Buyer beware or call 1-800-766-3464.
> "Take due notice thereoff and govern yourself accordingly."
> 
> RooferJim


I do not use Ownes Corning very much and would like some feed back about the product, what do you guys have to say?


----------



## virginiaann

Hi Dave! I had Owens Corning shingles put on my house the day after Thanksgiving 2009. It has been cold & wet ever since & so far they haven't layed down like they are suppose to. Temps ranging 20-30-40 at night & 40-50-60s day time.Normally we have mild winters in Goldsboro NC.(60-70-80 days & 40-50-60s night) Not sure how warm it needs to get for them to lay down. but hopeing it gets there before the March-April winds start blowing. My main complaint so far against the shingles is I bought OCS in Oynx Black. To me & according to what I saw in Lowes when I purchased them is Black-Black shingles however after installation they appear to be a black & grey pattern up close, a couple city blocks away the grey appears light green.They do not match the bricks on my house at all.However since I bought 30 year shingles I guess I will have to live with them. The color is very uniform like that is the way they are suppose to be. I have seen a few other houses with shingles that look that way & I don't like them. I Would never have knowingly purchased them the way they look. Make sure your customers know this before they are installed. Sometimes I wonder if I should check this out I guess they could have put the wrong color on the bundles. advice? virginia


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Most every brochure and sample board I have ever seen have pointed out that both the photography is only as accurate as technology and printing allows and that a small representative sample may not actually be representative of the final aesthetic appeal of the entire roof.

I personally prefer that my customers view a home we installed with the same product line and color to actually see an entire roof with their choice of color, but ultimately, that responsibility lies upon the customers shoulders, or at least should have been suggested by the contractor.

Warm temperatures, along with direct sun can take either a very short time or an entire season to flatten out, depending on how tacky the sealant is holding the shingles in a deformed position. Typically, they will get better with seasoning from the warmer months.

Ed


----------



## Dave The Roofer

*Insrane Companys Are Always Trying To Blame Roofers*



RooferJim said:


> Got a letter from OC saying that there are problems with the Duration shingle made at the Summit,IL. plant. This does not apply to me or my area but im on there certified roofer list so I was notified. Buyer beware or call 1-800-766-3464.
> "Take due notice thereoff and govern yourself accordingly."
> 
> RooferJim


Jim,

Have you ever had an insurance company trying to blame ice dams on you?


----------

